# Bow to the King!



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

*Friday morning I had plans to meet a couple buddies at the beach at 0530. With tarpon on the brain I had a tough time sleeping the night before and got a late start but finally showed up a little after 0615. Matt and Jack were already on the water stocking up on live baits and getting set up for the morning. I got ready as quickly as I could and hit the water just after 0630. By the time I meet up with Matt he's already soaking a live bait and hoping to catch a glimpse of the silver king rolling by. I spend about 20 mins trying to catch bait before I finally get one on my sabiki. I get set up, drop my line back and started praying for that one bite. After about a half an hour, im still soaking my bait and pitching around a sabiki so I have some extra live baits. Suddenly I hear my rod double over and a few feet of line pull out. I turn around, unsure of what exactly I had, grab my rod and all I can think is that this could be a tarpon! With my line still drawn tight I begin cranking as hard as I can and pedaling backwards away from the fish. Just as soon as I put that extra pressure on, it happens! A giant silver missile launches out of the water with energy and power that's hard to believe without seeing it for yourself! The initial jump was followed by several more before the fish finally decided it was time to become a drag racer. He peeled off so much line in about 10 seconds it was just insane. It stopped running after a couple hundred yards and then started with the airshow again. By this time Jack and Matt finally showed up and had the cameras out ready. I decided to get my line back so I pedal down on it and reel in as much as i can. Once I finally get pretty close, the sleigh ride really begins. For the next hour he drags me for over two miles all the way out to 65' deep. It was a serious game of tug-of-war seeing who would outlast who. My plan was to try and put as much pressure on as possible so i could break the fish's will and beat him as quickly as i could. Having reverse was a HUGE benefit and made it much easier to put some real heat on. A little over an hour into the fight, I am yet again right above the tarpon, trying to keep its head turned up so I can gain control when he suddenly makes a deep powerful dive and runs underneath my kayak and away from me, almost instantly snapping my Shimano Terez rod. I just knew that the fish got away but suddenly i feel my line tighten up. I couldnt believe that I was still hooked up! Looking like a googan, holding my rod upside down and having to reel in backwards, I finally manage to get its head up beside me and was able to keep it from turning back down. I got a good hold on the leader and got it out of the water while Jack was snapping some pics for me. I was really hoping to pull a scale off but I never had a great grip on the fish and after pulling the fish up by the leader a few times, my leader snapped and the fish sank down. I thought about jumping in and trying to grab it but about 15 feet below the surface it rolled, kicked its tail a couple times and disappeared as suddenly as it came. Landing a tarpon has been high on my list for a long time now and I'm so glad to finally check it off. It took me 3 years of targeting them here from our beach but persistence finally pulled through! Now whats next to check off the list?*


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to kick its ass, Bo! Looks like a 100+ pounder. Don't you love it when they gulp air and get 15 more minutes of energy?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats on the Silver King!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Congrats on your first Poon Keith

One thing I want to add though; don't reverse. It's actually taking away from your ability to get on top of the fish and apply maximum pressure from the buoyancy of the kayak. I've beat fish over 130lbs in less than 45 minutes by getting vertical on them and being able to turn their head upward and keep them close.


----------



## Jeffbro999#2 (Feb 17, 2014)

Excellent job Keith! Great pictures and an awesome report. Congrats man:thumbup:


----------



## onespeedpaul (Jul 9, 2015)

That's so cool!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Moto69Joe (Jun 25, 2015)

Damn that looked like one hell of a ride. Congrats!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Incredible job Keith! What is that round bobber looking thing by its mouth? What was the bait of choice?


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Chris V said:


> Congrats on your first Poon Keith
> 
> One thing I want to add though; don't reverse. It's actually taking away from your ability to get on top of the fish and apply maximum pressure from the buoyancy of the kayak. I've beat fish over 130lbs in less than 45 minutes by getting vertical on them and being able to turn their head upward and keep them close.


Thanks for the tip! Hopefully I'll have a chance to tango with another one soon and I'll give that a shot. My thought was just to keep him moving as slowly as possible and to try and drag him backwards when he came up to gulp air



chaps said:


> Incredible job Keith! What is that round bobber looking thing by its mouth? What was the bait of choice?


Thanks! Definitely a dream catch for me. The round bobber looking thing happens to be a round bobber  It ate a crazy tail aka Atlantic bumper


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow!! What a super looking poon. Sure looks like like a #100+ to me. Sorry you were not able to get a scale. Great job! That's for sharing.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

A very detailed and awesome report to go along with some great photos. 

Thanks for sharing the report and those great photos.


----------

